
Show HN: Immersive tours for real estates or rentals - broody
http://www.nocknock.io
======
broody
Hi all, any feedbacks are welcomed. If you happen to be a realtor or someone
looking to create an immersive tour in the bay area please let me know. I can
quickly help you create a tour as shown in the example here:
[http://nocknock.io/show/5756de1881162ba60be2cd87](http://nocknock.io/show/5756de1881162ba60be2cd87)

~~~
asteadman
Good luck with this. I've tried something similar but didn't get much traction
(I also didn't try too hard).

My impression was that Realtors don't care and aren't willing to pay a premium
for it. Maybe when vr hits mainstream (5+ yrs) something like this will be a
killer app, for now the stupid video tours (mostly Ken Burns style) are
sufficient.

~~~
broody
Thanks asteadman, this is actually the same impression I'm getting. Realtors
want foot traffic and this goes directly against that. But as a buyer it's
something that I truly wish most listings had, instead of the "stupid video
tours". It'll be a up hill battle for sure...

~~~
asteadman
I'd agree, but argue that at the same time, you'd want visit in person anyway,
so its meaningless from both sides of the market. I had to give up on this
idea, so I may be biased. Some people are making money, and there are actually
some really cool ones out now with "true" 3d modelling, but I don't think its
worth pursuing. You'd be better of with something your customers actually want
to pay for. (sry if negative on this)

BTW, since you appear to be bootstraping, you should check out barnacl.es,
it's a community for like-minded solo startups doing their own thing. PS: for
some reason I can see the wordpress header bar on your website now, some sort
of web cache artifact or something?

